# Stripped-down iPod Mini --A bad sign??



## trentcanuck (Aug 8, 2003)

Everyone is all abuzz about the lowered prices for the iPod Mini, but I can't help but see a troubling trend.

I know in the past, Apple has been progresively dropping accessories with each new iPod revision (15 gb used to include dock and remote, then only 20 gigs did, now none of them include it).
Those changes were palatable because it really was just "extras" they were omitting.
Now, however, it seems like in their quest to lower the "sticker price", they're crippling the model from full usability, unless one pays for additional items.

Some have noted that a firewire cable ($19.99) is no longer included. This seems bizarrre to me that if only one cable is included, they've decided in favour of including the more Windows-oriented USB 2.

What nobody has noted, though, is that they've also dropped the AC power adapter ($39.99)! Being unable to charge the iPod without uninterrupted access to a USB 2-equipped computer is a REAL pain (and impossible for travellers).
What seems like a great bargain becomes not so appealing: they dropped the price by $50, but did it by witholding $50 worth of (fairly essential) components.

To me, this (charging for "extras" that really are pretty necessary) seems like the sort of pettiness I expect in the PC world, but not from Apple. --Just watch: the next iPod will be "byoh" --"bring your own headphones"! The sales pitch will be that "every music lover already has headphones he's accustomed to..."


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I know. I have 3G iPod and I feel so lucky that I have both a remote and dock - which I will hold onto when I get rid of this unit (which will be soon). FW is so not standard for the avg computer user, which will assume is a PC owner. So, that will make some sense, though not to a pre-USB2 Mac user. But man... drop the price along with some access... not that cool but anything 'reasonable' to boost the bottom line I guess, thus the hot stock price and investor confidence - and the all mighty Halo effect which is where lots of the $$ is @. 

H!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

i didn't know they excluded the a/c adapter now too.. man, that's just wrong.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

they wouldn't drop the headphones
they're like free advertising for apple


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

jonmon said:


> they wouldn't drop the headphones
> they're like free advertising for apple


But these same headphones were/are getting some ppl mugged. From what I recalled, the 1st reports came from UK, and I hear some rumblings in the US as well now... 

I know I don't use them + I get very picky when it comes to earphones... Oft go with my own picks. 

H!


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

i think by doing that, they give consumers more choices. so you can save bucks if you already have some of the stuff (like having 2 ipods...) and you can choose to have them or not depending on your needs. i guess it's more cost efficient than bundling things together. personally, i've always preferred to have the choices to decide what i'm buying.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

They should NOT have (at least) pulled the AC adaptor


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I thought I read on the apple site, that they include a usb2 ac adaptor, instead of the FW adaptor. (?)

vince


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

To be fair to Apple I think most people do recharge their ipods via their computer and now that USB2 has that ability it would seem the AC adapter would only be needed by people who use it on their travels away from home. I expect 'most' ipod users go to and from work with it and thus have 2 chances of recharging in a day. I for one welcome a price drop if it omits a piece of equipment rarely used. (I have a 3G 20Gb). I don't even use the headphone remote to be honest because the length of all that cable was doing my head in. I do love the dock, but if it wasn't included I may not have bothered....it is a luxury for me not a necessity.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Personally the approach works for me. I'm about to buy my first iPod, but I won't need to buy a FW cable or AC adapter, because we already have those in the house and one set can easily serve two iPods. I probably will not use the supplied headphones (I'll keep them pristine for when I sell the iPod down the road). I will buy a dock, because I expect to use it with my stereo system frequently. (And if I really wanted to pinch pennies, I could do without the dock.) Net effect: I'll get what I want/need for substantially less than the price of the previous version, which included a bunch of neat stuff I would have stashed in a drawer.

As a matter of principle, I like the idea of people getting just what they need instead of everyone getting the full deluxe kit.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

and what's with the three new shades they're advertising on apple.ca for the ipod mini? they look the same as the (supposedly) older colours.


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

Trout: I've read on other boards that the colours are "different" i.e. deeper, more saturated... or something  I'd like to hold one in my hands to see what they mean, but I'd have to go to Seattle to do that...


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

*Works for 2+ ipod families*

Well, I agree that it's kind of dirty to bury the info about missing accessories, maybe the more respectable thing to do would be to show 2 prices - the with and without.

However, as my wife already has an ipod 3rd gen that I bought for her birthday last year, it is well worth it to me to save $70 on my new mini and simply share her AC adapter and firewire cable. So it's nice that the option to buy what you need is there.

As for the colours, yes, they say that they are richer, more intense. I've ordered a green one, so I'll post pics when it comes!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

How are you to use a FW Power adapter with out a FW cable?

Since they dropped the FW cable they will now be selling the optional USB Power adapter. correct?

Update: 

Just went to the Apple.ca store and the power adapter is still FW.



> Use an extra iPod Power Adapter for home, office or travel. The FireWire based adapter allows you to charge your iPod when not connected to a computer.


So you will need to purchase the FW cable too!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

On the topic of Apple stripping down products, I would have loved for the Powermacs to be sold without RAM, optical drive and hard drive. I can put in bigger, faster, cheaper without hassling with Apple's overpriced minimums.

Just think of all the 256mb chips now floating around because of the Mac mini and the G5 iMac. That wouldn't be if you could choose not to have any pre-installed.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

There is a USB2 AC adaptor for the ipod. Been available for some time. As pointed out elsewhere, if you decide to drop either the USB2 cable or the Firewire cable, the latter is a no-brainer in terms of serving the overall market. I only ever charge my 3G iPod over Firewire using my computer (which has USB1.1 ports). Apple used to charge extra for the USB2 adaptor. The change reflects the current customer base for iPods. Price is now a key factor in selling these players (before, Apple could charge almost anything due the iPod cool factor).


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

I agree, power adapter should be included...brother got the 1G mini and he loaded up all the songs on his computer...loaded it onto the iPod mini and then gave it to his 7 year old daughter..who subsequently knows how to put it in the dock at home to play on the stereo...it rarely gets hooked back to the computer now.

I guess this is another form of DRM as you could load all your songs onto your computer and then upload them to unlimited supply of iPods...probably is, that this DRM is an APPLE tax instead of the music company's...LOL


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

the mini no longer gets an AC adapter. the higher models still do, however.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't know about USB2, but FireWire won't charge an iPod when the Mac is asleep. So, without the A/C adapter, you have to choose between the Mac never sleeping or the iPod charging only when the Mac is awake. Not a good choice.


----------

